# Whats up with posting a new thread?



## Hardtail1969 (5/5/16)

I have been getting odd errors when trying to create a new thread.

Seems it opens to creating a poll or questionnaire kind of deal.

I dont even know how i manage to post this, as the past few times everytime i get the poll/questionnaire when i hit "new thread"?


----------



## Andre (5/5/16)

I just created a thread in the Test Station forum without any problems.

Maybe it was just a temporary hitch.


----------

